# Rep-Cal vs Repashy...?



## Minion (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm currently online shopping for the tegu I plan on getting this summer and I'm a little curious about the different kinds of vitamins and calcium supplements out there. I was under the impression I should get three things - calcium without D3, calcium with D3, and a vitamin supplement. I originally intended to use Rep-Cal. Lately, however, I've been looking at different brands and I'm a bit interested in Repashy. I was wondering if using their Calcium Plus product would work for the calcium w/ D3 & vitamin suppliments as a kind of all-in-one, rather than having to buy two different items? Also, I was thinking of using their SuperCal NoD in place of Rep-Cal without D3. Does this seem like a good idea? I'm sure most of these brands are fairly similar, if not identical, but I tend to over worry and figured there was no harm in getting a second opinion.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 29, 2013)

I use a MVB for D3, so I use Zoo Med Repti-cal w/o D3 and add my own vitamins. It is very cheap in the 48 oz tub.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 29, 2013)

That is a really difficult question to answer! So much depends on the diet. I have Calcium w D, w/o D, strontium w/o D, Repashy Calcium plus (and other products), and Reptivite. I also used to use herptivite.

For multivitamins, I like Repashy. I have used his products for a while and he has put a lot of research into his supplements and prepared diets. I also like that he uses natural sources for vitamins. So I will use Repashy multi-vitamin.

If I need to mix calcium with water, I use strontium...or just for a variety.

I start and end the season with Repti-cal w/D. Depending on who is who and how they are eating/basking, I switch between w/D and w/o D during the season. Since I don't use cod liver oil or feed much liver, I'm not too worried about D toxicity.


----------

